# Der WoW Cataclysm Ultra Grafik PC



## h4ppy.panda (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle Buffed Forenmitglieder ,

mein Name ist h4ppY.panda und ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen PC . Da ich den PC nur für Uni (textverarbeitung , foren ,facebook) und zum WoW spielen benutzen würde ,ist es mein erklärtes Ziel, dies nun auch in Cata  mit allen möglichen grafischen Effekten zu tun . Also Ultra ! 

Nunja, sich dieses Ziel zu setzen ist eine Sache, das Ziel umzusetzen eine andere.  Deswegen würde ich gerne der Community und Leuten die etwas von PC-Technik , Funktionsweisen usw... verstehen fragen welcher PC auf Websiten wie zum Beispiel One.de , netbooksbilliger.de diese Herausforderung sehr gut meistern könnte ,oder ihr sagt mir einfach welcher Prozessor , welche Grafikarte und wieviel RAM es mindestens sein sollten. Ich hoffe auf einige hilfreiche Antworten .

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

h4ppY


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal wäre es wichtig wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest.
Hast du ein Betriebssystem.
Laptop oder Standpc ?

Ansonsten den PC aus dem Sticky mit der 1024 mb 460 GTX Nvidia


----------



## h4ppy.panda (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Caps-lock , 

vielen dank für deine Antwort . Es sollte ein normaler Standpc werden und das Betriebssystem Windows 7 mit 64 bit . Da ich ,WoW auf Ultra zu spielen , als einzige Vorrausetzung genannt habe dachte ich , dass es sinnlos wäre einen Festpreis zu nennen. Sollte es trotzdem von Nöten sein bin ich gerne bereit zwischen 500-700 Euro auszugeben. Desto weniger der Pc kostet desto mehr Geld hab ich für nen guten Bildschirm übrig. 

Es ist mir wichtig nochmal zu betonen , dass ich den PC nur fürs Surfen und WoW benutzen würde. Das heisst mir ist nur wichtig WoW auf Ultra gut spielen zu können , jedes andere Spiel ist mir egal. Also bitte nicht sagen die grössere Grafikarte ist besser als die kleinere , obwohl ich dann Ingame nix davon merken würde da beide nicht voll ausgelastet sind .

Alles liebe ,

h4ppY


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich das Forum richtig verolgt habe, wird WoW mit der Erweiterung auch Directx 11 unterstützen.
Demzufolge würde ich dir eine 460 GTX von Nvidia empfehlen.
Du wirst auch eher in Richtung 700 Euros gehen müssen, wenn du noch ein Betriebssystem kaufen musst.
Von der neuen ATI 6000er Reihe halte ich jetzt nicht soviel, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Möglich wäre der 600 Euro PC aus dem Sticky mit ner besseren Graka. 
So Prozessorhungrig ist WoW dann doch nicht, dass nicht auch der X4 945 nich reichen sollte.

Was genau heißt für dich Ultra und welche Auflösung ?
FULL HD, 16xAA, alle Schatten, alles auf Anschlag ?

Meine Meinung zu einem 500 Euro PC habe ich hier im Forum ja schon hinlänglich bekannt gegeben 
Lieber 1000Euro alle 3-4 Jahre ausgeben und dann zu Beginn einen schnellen guten PC haben, der mit der Zeit dann relativ zu den Anforderungen langsamer wird,als einen 500 Euro PC zu kaufen in den man dann alle paar Monate was neues einbaut.


----------



## Malc0m (28. Oktober 2010)

sry, aber wenn berate ihn bitte richtig.
Je nach Monitor / Auflösung reicht eine gtx460 garantiert nicht für alles auf "Ultra".
Und wenn du einem 22" oder 24" Monitor holen willst mit einer 1920x1200 oder 1920x1080 auflösung, und du in dieser Auflösung auch Spielen willst, dann kommst du mit 500-700euro nicht wirklich hin.
Viele vergessen das mit dem nächsten WoW Addon auch die Alte Welt komplett überarbeitet wird und damit auch bessere Hardware braucht.
Man vergleicht einfach mal die Sprünge zwischen Classik-BC-Wotlk , da waren auch schon bei höchsten einstellungen große Sprünge in den Frames drin.

Wenn ich WoW auf Ultra höre und ich eine "Standart" Hohe auflösung annehme, sollte es mindestens eine Grafikkarte im Bereich einer gtx470 oder 5870 oder sogar besser sein.
Was zB eine möglichkeit wäre ist ein gtx460 Sli verbund.

Aber wie gesagt bei einer 1920 Auflösung kommst du mit 500-700&#8364; kaum hin wirklich ALLES auf Ultra spielen zu können mit Cata.
Und mit "spielen" meine ich nicht das man da mit 25-30fps rumruckelt. sondern min. Konstant 50-60fps oder mehr hat.


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2010)

_Ich hatte sogar am iMac bei einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 mit einer 4850 (alles auf Ultra - bis auf Schatten) und habe auch die Beta gespielt - hatte im "normalen" WoW und in der Beta dauerthaft mehr als 60FPS - auch im 25er - also ist dein "GTX460-SLI-Verbund" totaler Schwachsinn._


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2010)

Bingo

Man kann auch mit einer 4850 auf Ultra Spielen je nach CPU und aufbau.

Meiner packt es in Dalaran nicht ganz aber das Intel E8400 system meiner Freudin das auch schon 2 Jahre alt ist Packt es auf Ultra mit Schatten.... aber auch erst seid dem 4.0.1 Patch.
d.H. Das sich die allgemeine Performance seid dem 4.0.1 Patch in WoW um einiges verbessert hat. Es wird auch berichtet dass der Dx11 Modus auch noch zusätzlich einiges an Leistung bringt.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Malc0m schrieb:


> sry, aber wenn berate ihn bitte richtig.
> Je nach Monitor / Auflösung reicht eine gtx460 garantiert nicht für alles auf "Ultra".
> Und wenn du einem 22" oder 24" Monitor holen willst mit einer 1920x1200 oder 1920x1080 auflösung, und du in dieser Auflösung auch Spielen willst, dann kommst du mit 500-700euro nicht wirklich hin.
> Viele vergessen das mit dem nächsten WoW Addon auch die Alte Welt komplett überarbeitet wird und damit auch bessere Hardware braucht.
> ...



So ein Schwachsinn! Sorry, aber Wow ist nicht Crysis. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass du selbst mit einer GTX260 oder einer ATI5770 Wow locker auf Ultra in Full-HD zocken kannst. Und einen PC mit 5770 bekommst du locker für 600-700 Euro. Sogar mit GTX460 und lacht über Wow doch nur. Sogar meine GTX260 langweilt sich zu Tode. Keine Ahnung, auf was für einen Trip hier manche seit neuesten sind, dass sie meinen, man brauche für Wow eine 5870 und das am besten noch im Crossfire-Verbund.


----------



## Malc0m (28. Oktober 2010)

_da er aber ALLES auf Ultra spielen will und dort auch Schatten dazukommen auch nicht.
Und ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es ein Sli verbund sein muss. Wenns um reine Preis/Leisung geht sind 2x460 eine option. Wobei das jeder für sich entscheiden muss.
Ich würd eher zu einer 6870/gtx470 min. Raten oder einer 5870.
Über Cata kann ich mir kein bild machen, da ich keinen Betazugang habe, hab es nur mit den anderen Sprüngen der Addons verglichen.
Naja 2560x1440 und alles auf Ultra hört sich speziel in nem 25iger Raid meiner meinung nach recht Unglaubwürdig an.
Wobei "flüssig" und "flüssig" jeder ja auch unterschiedlich empfindet. Und ja ich hab deine 60fps konstat gelesen und speziel in nem 25iger Raid ist das unglaubwürdig.
Wenn man auf nummer sicher gehen will einfach bis cata warten was WoW dann wirklich abverlangt für sein eigenes gutes spielempfinden.

_


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2010)

Die beta läuft bei mir bis jetzt besser als 4.0.1. Wenn das so bleibt dAnn ist alles super. Und die haben die Sichtweite locker verdoppelt.


----------



## Malc0m (28. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn! Sorry, aber Wow ist nicht Crysis. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass du selbst mit einer GTX260 oder einer ATI5770 Wow locker auf Ultra in Full-HD zocken kannst. Und einen PC mit 5770 bekommst du locker für 600-700 Euro. Sogar mit GTX460 und lacht über Wow doch nur. Sogar meine GTX260 langweilt sich zu Tode. Keine Ahnung, auf was für einen Trip hier manche seit neuesten sind, dass sie meinen, man brauche für Wow eine 5870 und das am besten noch im Crossfire-Verbund.



Ich spiel selbst mit einer gtx260 und auch alles hoch, ich weiß DAS es gut läuft, doch man sieht jetzt schon das in manchen Bereichen die Bilder runtergehen.
Vergleich alleine mal Verwüstete Lande und Sümpfe des Elents, da hast du Frameunterschiede von 60Bilder, alleine weil in den Sümpfen alles mit den Kleinen Bodentexturen übersäht ist.
Ja ob man nun 160 oder 100 bilder hat da diskutier ich auch nicht drum flüssig ist flüssig.
Nur bin ich davon überzeugt das mit cata und der gebietsüberarbeitung wieder ein Framespung nach unten kommt.
Und ich red hier nicht von nem Crossfire verbund oder irgend nen übertribenen gtx470-480 Sli verbund. Ich hab lediglich gesagt das für die Zukunft etwas besseres als eine gtx460 sicherer ist. das wort SLI habe ich nur in den Mund genommen weil meiner meinung nach ein 460iger Sli verbund die einzige dual-graka lösung ist die Kosten / Nutzen / Leistung verträglich ist.
Ich selbst seh es so wenn ich etwas neues mir hole, dann soll es auch langfristig gut sein, und ich find das das bei einer midrange-Karte nicht so der fall ist. Aber das sieht jeder anders.


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2010)

AMD Phenom 965 (da geht auch eine billigere Version) + 4850 @ FullHD und alles Ultra.
Davon ausgehend, dass die aktuelleren Grafikkarten nochmal mehr Leistung bringen kommt man mit einer 150Euro Grafikkarte sehr gut ans Ziel.

Mal die Pferde im Stall lassen hier


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2010)

Malc0m schrieb:


> _
> _Naja 2560x1440 und alles auf Ultra hört sich speziel in nem 25iger Raid meiner meinung nach recht Unglaubwürdig an.
> Wobei "flüssig" und "flüssig" jeder ja auch unterschiedlich empfindet. Und ja ich hab deine 60fps konstat gelesen und speziel in nem 25iger Raid ist das unglaubwürdig._
> _



_Es war aber so - und sah dazu auf 27" verdammt gut aus ;-)

Hab leider keine Screenshots mehr , sonst hätte ich es zeigen können.

PS : Kannst auch gern mal bei Youtube Videos schauen - findet man zur genüge..
_


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Malc0m schrieb:


> _da er aber ALLES auf Ultra spielen will und dort auch Schatten dazukommen auch nicht.
> Und ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es ein Sli verbund sein muss. Wenns um reine Preis/Leisung geht sind 2x460 eine option. Wobei das jeder für sich entscheiden muss.
> Ich würd eher zu einer 6870/gtx470 min. Raten oder einer 5870.
> Über Cata kann ich mir kein bild machen, da ich keinen Betazugang habe, hab es nur mit den anderen Sprüngen der Addons verglichen.
> ...



Bei mir läuft alles mit einer 5770 auf Ultra. Wenn ich Ultra sage, dann meine ich auch Schatten. Das einzige, was nicht bis zum Anschlag hochgedreht wurde, ist Kantenglättung. Darauf kann man aber verzichten. Bzw. die höchsten Stufen machen hier einen Unterschied, den man eh nur noch bei genauer Betrachtungsweise sieht, wenn überhaupt. 

Und so läuft das bei mir immer flüssig. Egal ob Raid oder sonstwas. Auch in Dalaran bewege ich mich absolut flüssig. Nur wenn ich dort spawne, dann dauert es ein paar Sekunden, bis er alles geladen hat. Danach geht es auch dort völlig flüssig weiter.
Eine GTX460 im SLI halte ich für absolut übertrieben. Sogar eine einzelne GTX460 ist mehr, als Wow braucht.


----------



## Soramac (28. Oktober 2010)

Profi-Zocker dürfen sowieso nur mit niedrigen Einstellungen zocken, außer Sichtweite und Zaubereffekte auf ''Ultra'' oder besser gesagt Maximum (:


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ne GTX470 für Wow als Minimum, um auf Ultra @Full HD spielen zu können ist einfach völlig überzogen. Wenn ich mit meiner GTX260 sogar Crysis auf der höchsten Stufe mit 1080p spielen kann. Wow ist nach wie vor ein Spiel mit Billiggrafik. Daran ändert auch das Addon nichts.
Meine Empfehlung wäre eine Karte so im Bereich 5750/5770. Alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn ich nur Wow zocken will. Eine GTX470 wird doch im Moment bei der Auflösung nur von einem Spiel richtig gefordert und das ist Crysis. Übertriebene Qualitätseinstellungen, insbesondere AA mal außen vor. Denn damit kann man bei den grafisch wirklich anspruchsvollen Spielen in hohen Auflösungen jede Karte in Bedrängnis bringen. Doch wie gesagt, für höchsten grafischen Genuß muss AA bestimmt nicht am Anschlag stehen, denn der Unterschied ist kaum noch sichtbar. Vor allem nicht, wenn du das Spiel spielst, anstatt mit der Lupe nach Treppchenbildung zu suchen.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Oktober 2010)

Naja die paar Euro mehr für eine 460GTX im Vergleich zu einer 5770 lohnen sich in meinen Augen schon.
Und ATI oder Nvidia ist halt Geschmack .
Bei Nvidia gibts einfach keine preiswerte Alternative zur 460 GTX.

Und ich bleib bei meiner Meinung.
Den 600 Euro PC aus dem Sticky und dann die Graka zu gunsten einer 460 austauschen.

Davon abgesehen hatte ich den TE auch gefragt, was er unter Ultra den nun genau versteht und in welcher Auflösung er spielen möchte. 
Demzufolge hätte man sich das flamen auch sparen können, bis zu einer eindeutigen Antwort vom TE .
Im übrigen würde ich schon einen 2fach Crossfire Verbund von 2 5970 empfehlen, damit WoW auch in Ultra flüssig läuft auf einer 6fach HD+ Monitorwand in einer Auflösung von 5760 * 2160.


----------



## h4ppy.panda (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle , vielen dank für eure vielen Antworten.

Hab nicht gedacht , dass die Meinungen so auseinandergehen. Also muss ich noch ein bisschen eingrenzen  .

 Das Ziel war es zu Questen , Dailys, Angeln ,Kräutersammeln und in Hauptstädten zu ideln und vieleicht paar Heroics mit der schönsten für mich erkennbaren Grafik. 

Mein Bildschirm ist 25 Zoll und hat eine Auflösung von 1900x1080 ( scheint ja anscheinend wichtig zu sein) .

Alles liebe ,

h4ppY


----------



## h4ppy.panda (28. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier ? http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pcsysteme/gaming+pc/promo+hm24+gamingpc+amd+phenom+ii+x4+955+gtx460+win7 so in der Richtung hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. 

Hoffe auf konstruktive Comments ,

h4ppY


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Naja die paar Euro mehr für eine 460GTX im Vergleich zu einer 5770 lohnen sich in meinen Augen schon.
> Und ATI oder Nvidia ist halt Geschmack .
> Bei Nvidia gibts einfach keine preiswerte Alternative zur 460 GTX.
> 
> ...



Die Annahme, dass jemand einen solchen Monitor/Monitore hat, ist erstmal völlig abwägig.


----------



## Thejudgement (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute gehört zwar jetzt nicht zum Thema aber ist jemand da der sich gut mit Grafikkarten auskennt?
Wollte mich nur über die Graffikkarte nVidia 310m mit 1024 mb hier erkundigen ob die gut ist und für wow cata zum raiden etc reichen würde?


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Oktober 2010)

nein.

bei den 100er serien kommt es auf die zehner an dh:
210/310 schlecht zum spielen
220/320 ebenfalls schlecht zum spielen
230/330 ebenfalls schlecht zum spielen
240/340 mittelmäßig zum spielen
250/450 mittelmäßig zum spielen
260/360/460 gut zum spielen


----------



## Thejudgement (28. Oktober 2010)

Also heißt das das die Graffikkarte fürn arsch ist.....
Kann man bei fertig Pc´s die Grafikkarten austauschen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Oktober 2010)

Komt auf selbe raus als wenn du dir gleich einen professionell zusammenbauen lässt.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Oktober 2010)

Malc0m schrieb:


> sry, aber wenn berate ihn bitte richtig....
> 
> 
> .....Wenn ich WoW auf Ultra höre und ich eine "Standart" Hohe auflösung annehme, sollte es mindestens eine Grafikkarte im Bereich einer gtx470 oder 5870 oder sogar besser sein.
> Was zB eine möglichkeit wäre ist ein gtx460 Sli verbund.



Also von dir sollte man sich jedenfalls nicht beraten lassen! Und Standard schreibt man am Ende mit "d"


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Oktober 2010)

Hm sonst wird Sarkasmus besser verstanden hier .
Und im Herzen wollen wir doch alle 6 47 Zoll Monitore zum Zocken.
Oder noch besser 6 Beamer  *G* 

Und die Grakawahl kannst du bei deinem Bugdet eigentlich auf 2 Karten einschränken.
Die 5770 oder die 460.
Darüber ist zu teuer und lohnt sich nicht und darunter kannst du vielleicht 30-50 Euro sparen, bis die Karten zu langsam werden.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2010)

mmh...also, ich weill keine Wand aus Monitoren zum zocken, weil mir die Rahmen auf den Zeiger gehen würden.


----------



## roguff (29. Oktober 2010)

Panda:
Für WoW ist der Rechner den du verlinkt hast, definitiv Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eine gute Wahl. Kenne die 460er Karte von Nvidia nicht, aber nach Test die ich darüber gelesen habe im Verglich mit meiner Karte (Ati 5850) reicht die definitiv aus für WoW.Und auch der Rest was im PC steckt ist, ist Top zu dem Preis.
Nur kenne ich den Lieferanten nicht, und falls mal was sein sollte, wie es dort aussieht mit dem Support. Ich selber ziehe es immer vor zu einem Händler in der Nähe zu fahren um mir dort meine Teile zu holen. Falls mal was sein sollte, kann ich bei ihm vor Ort vorbeigehen.


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir vor 2 Tage eine 460 GTX zugelegt da die alte Karte abgeraucht ist.
Spiele seither mit direktX 11 und Ultra Einstellungen und das geht hervorragend, abgesehen von Dalaran. 
Aber ich glaube den Rechner gibts noch nicht um das momentan ruckelfrei gebacken zu bekommen.

Raiderfahrung habe ich mit der Karte jetzt noch keinen. Schlimm genug, das die Karte als Tank mitten im Raid den Geist aufgegeben hat^^


----------



## Klos1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Habe mir vor 2 Tage eine 460 GTX zugelegt da die alte Karte abgeraucht ist.
> Spiele seither mit direktX 11 und Ultra Einstellungen und das geht hervorragend, abgesehen von Dalaran.
> Aber ich glaube den Rechner gibts noch nicht um das momentan ruckelfrei gebacken zu bekommen.
> 
> Raiderfahrung habe ich mit der Karte jetzt noch keinen. Schlimm genug, das die Karte als Tank mitten im Raid den Geist aufgegeben hat^^



Ich kann mich in Dalaran absolut flüssig und auf Ultra bei einer Auflösung von 1080p bewegen. Auch beim Rechner von meiner Schwester klappt das wunderbar.
Hast du Sachen wie Kantenglättung auch auf Anschlag?


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

Ultra eben, klar auf 8fach Multisampling und Texturfilter 16x Anisotrop.
Lediglich die Vordergrund- und Hintergrunf FPS habe ich ein wenig richtung Mitte geschobe.


Muß aber auch erwähnen, das bei mir nur ein DualCore Proz mit 2,66GHz ackert.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Oktober 2010)

Okay...Multisampling hab ich jetzt nicht auf Anschlag. Den Rest schon. Dann wird es wohl daran liegen. Allerdings brauch ich da auch nicht die höchste Stufe. Meiner Meinung nach sieht man da eh kaum einen Unterschied.

Edit: Also, ich hab es jetzt mal auf meinen Zweitrechner versucht. Wow läuft bei mir sogar mit einer 8800 GTS G92 512 MB flüssig. Auch in Dalaran hatte ich eben auf Ultra ein einwandfrei flüssiges Spielerlebnis. Multisampling und Texturfilter standen diesmal auch auf Anschlag. Und Core2Duo sollte auch locker reichen. Hab im Zweit-PC auch nur einen 6800er Core2Duo.


----------



## LoveThisGame (31. Oktober 2010)

quadcore 4x 2,66 mhz  4gb ddr2  nvidia geforce 9800 756 mb   16k dsl  vor 3,5 jahren schweine teuer rund 3400 euronen spiel mit allem auf max mit 1680er auflösung mehr is nicht hab zwar noch keine erfahrung mit cata gemacht aber kann dem generell nur zustimmen mußts ja nicht so übertreiben was den preis angeht aber lieber den ein oder anderen 50er mehr hinlegen und man hat ne zeitlang seine ruhe was nachrüsten angeht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (31. Oktober 2010)

3400? Lol das hast du vor 3,5 jahren aber auch für ca. 1000-1200 bekommen, ne^^


----------



## Druv (31. Oktober 2010)

[FAQ] Der ideale Gaming-PC

finde den thread super und wird seid jahren regelmäßig aktualisiert.




für MMOs ist allgemein bekannt, dass sie nicht sooo grafikhunrig sind, sondern eher ein schneller prozessor und ram wichtig sind aber mehr als 4 gb ram sind auch wieder unsinnig... steht ja auch in der faq genau erklärt.


----------



## LoveThisGame (31. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> 3400? Lol das hast du vor 3,5 jahren aber auch für ca. 1000-1200 bekommen, ne^^



weiß ja nicht welche 3,5 jahre du meinst ich red von eben den 3,5 jahren die 3,5 jahre nunmal sind das war damals bis auf den prozessor max  (das wäre nochmal ne übertaktung oder zwei höher gegangen hätte dann halt nochmal ca 800 euronen mehr ausgemacht) was für geld zu bekommen war !

kauf doch heute mal nen komplett system i7ner extrem serie, 12 oder 16gb ddr3 1600mhz, 1,5gb geforce 480 oder zwei 1gb geforce 460 oder vergleichbares und schau ob du unter 5000 euro bleibst  mehr is momentan kaum möglich und vor 3,5 jahren war eben wie beschrieben auch kaum mehr möglich neueste technologie hat eben gesalzene preise !


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Oktober 2010)

öhm ja abgesehen von Hdro oder auch AoC und vielleicht einigen anderen Spielen sind MMOs nicht grafikhungrig...

Ich denke diese Aussage sollte man nicht verallgemeinern .
Ansonsten versteh ich nicht warum du auf einen externen Thread verlinkst, wenn wir im Forum auch sowas haben .

Nachteilig an dem Thread finde ich a) das der günstige Preis dadurch zustande kommst, das du alle Einzelteil beim günstigsten Händler kaufst und b) das nicht im Thread steht, wofür die Rechner gut sind.
Den 350 Euro Rechner würde ich nur schwer als Gamingpc bezeichnen.
Wenn jemand sich mit Teilen auskennt, mag es zweckmäßig sein sich den Kram überall günstig zusammen zu kaufen.
ABer dann braucht er auch nicht einen derartigen Thread.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Oktober 2010)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> weiß ja nicht welche 3,5 jahre du meinst ich red von eben den 3,5 jahren die 3,5 jahre nunmal sind das war damals bis auf den prozessor max (das wäre nochmal ne übertaktung oder zwei höher gegangen hätte dann halt nochmal ca 800 euronen mehr ausgemacht) was für geld zu bekommen war !
> 
> kauf doch heute mal nen komplett system i7ner extrem serie, 12 oder 16gb ddr3 1600mhz, 1,5gb geforce 480 oder zwei 1gb geforce 460 oder vergleichbares und schau ob du unter 5000 euro bleibst  mehr is momentan kaum möglich und vor 3,5 jahren war eben wie beschrieben auch kaum mehr möglich neueste technologie hat eben gesalzene preise !



Ja, aber wer einen Extreme kauft, dem gehört es auch nicht anders. Wieso sollte ich einen 975er Extreme mit 3,33 Ghz für 850 Euro kaufen, wenn ich einen 950er mit 3 Ghz für 250 bekomme?
Den auf 3,4 Ghz zu takten macht mir ungefähr ne halbe Stunde Arbeit, bis ich das optimale Setting habe. Und mehr als 6 GB Ram braucht auch kein Schwein, außer, ich will nen Server oder so.

950er mit 6 GB und einer GTX470 kommt vielleicht so auf 1200 Euro, wenn ich gute Kompontenten verwende. Wer mehr für einen guten Gamer-PC ausgibt, ist selbst schuld. Sogar das ist ja schon viel.


----------

